# Hi People Just Joined



## DRAGON (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi People

I have just joined so i would like to say hi to all members i have just started kuk sool and really like it can't wait to train again so hook on it


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 5, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Mike


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool!   Welcome to martial talk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 5, 2006)

Good for you.  Kuk Sool hapkido is cool.  I am on medical retirement from Moo Sul Kwan hapkido and now only do tae kwon do.   I could tell you some neat stories from He-Young Kimm considering he was at one time good friends and training partners with Lee H. Park.

See you in the KMA section and welcome.  By the way, there are a lot of great folks on the boards and you will have a lot of fun in the in hapkido section.


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome Home!!


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## pstarr (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT brotha!


----------



## bobster_ice (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------

